# One Parent Family Payment



## theredfox (15 Feb 2010)

hi a friend of mine told me he is seperating from his wife but still lives in their home as he cant afford to move out he is getting a DSFA payment and pays the morgage and gives his kids pocket money and drives them to school what has me and him totally confused is the fact that his wife applied for and got *One Parent Family Payment* and from reading on line these are the rules


To qualify for a One-Parent Family Payment you must: 

Be the parent, step-parent, adoptive parent or legal guardian of a qualified child. A qualified child is a child under 18 years of age or aged 18-22 and in full-time education.
Be the main carer of at least one qualified child and that child must live with you. One-Parent Family Payment is not payable if a couple has joint equal custody of a child or children.
Have earnings of €425 or less per week
Satisfy a means test
Be habitually resident
Not be cohabiting (that is, living with someone as husband and wife).
If you are separated or divorced you must:

Have been separated for at least three months
Have made efforts to get maintenance from your spouse
Be inadequately maintained by your spouse
CONFUSED????????????????????????


----------



## Magpie (15 Feb 2010)

Why confused? You must not be living as husband and wife. Its not unusual for couples to seperate and have to live in the same house due to financial problems.


----------



## theredfox (15 Feb 2010)

no ..............no financial problems just greed


----------



## Welfarite (15 Feb 2010)

theredfox said:


> no ..............no financial problems just greed


 I don't see what the relevant point is here. OFP is payable when the conditions are satisfied. You don't mention that your friend is paying any maintenance, only 'pocket money' to the children.


----------



## dj123 (16 Feb 2010)

if thats the case couldnt every man and wife pretend to be 'seperated' and still living together and claiming SW? who is to know? its a joke!


----------



## Magpie (16 Feb 2010)

The inspector would know, you have to prove seperation and prove you are not being maintained. 
Don't be so naive.


----------



## theredfox (16 Feb 2010)

paying the morgage isnt that maintenance


----------



## Welfarite (16 Feb 2010)

theredfox said:


> paying the morgage isnt that maintenance


Maintnenace is money that would put food in his kidsl mouths, clothes on their backs and, heaven forbid, make life easier for them. paying the mortgage is protecting his own interest in bricks and mortar.


----------



## Magpie (16 Feb 2010)

theredfox said:


> paying the morgage isnt that maintenance



Not unless the house is made of gingerbread and candy. Kids need food, so I hear.


----------

